# Buying from NAMA



## Shay O Toole (7 Jul 2010)

I dont mean to sound thick but how does one go about buying or making an offer to buy something from NAMA?


----------



## RIAD_BSC (7 Jul 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how do you know Nama owns whatever it is you want to buy?


----------



## Shay O Toole (7 Jul 2010)

Well thats what I was wondering,how are these property portfolios going to be sold off


----------



## callybags (7 Jul 2010)

As far as I know, NAMA doesn't own any assets.

They only manage the loans.


----------



## RIAD_BSC (7 Jul 2010)

Callybags is right. Nama only owns the loans, not the assets. But 75% of the loans are non performing - so it will end up owning or controlling the properties at some stage.

If whatever you have your eye on is a scheme/property owned by a smaller property developer, then Nama won't have it yet. Only the top 10 developers have gone over so far, the next 10 are close to being done.

You'll probably have to wait a while - perhaps until next year.


----------

